# Nova Scotia Camping



## HeatherH (May 29, 2009)

We are planning a fall trip to Nova Scotia....and specifically Cape Breton/Cabot Trail area. Anybody been? Any recommendations ?
Many thanks.


----------



## GSJ (May 20, 2008)

Yes we've been. Its a great trip, however...how far into the fall. The weather could be interesting. There is lots to see and the people are friendly and full of info. Go to the NS web site and order thier travel info book.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Have not ventured to Cape Breton in many years but is is certainly a beautiful area, mid September to mid October for fall foliage . A few things perhaps worth checkingout are the Glenora Distrillery ( if youa re inclined to enjoy one of the BEST single Malts made outside of Scotland). And of the national historic site at Louisbourg is not to be missed.

Link To Glenora

Louisburg

Enjoy your Trip and Safe Travels


----------

